# Mechanische Tastatur gesucht!



## Ted_1990 (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nach dem meine Roccat Isku heute den Geist aufgegeben hat suche ich eine neue Tastatur. Habe da die Logitech G710+ im Auge oder die Roccat Ryos MK Pro, wobei es die Roccat Ryos MK Pro noch nicht gibt. Als Ersatz habe ich jetzt eine alte Logitech G510.

- es sollte eine mechanische Tastatur sein
- idealer Weise beleuchtete Tasten haben
- leise Switches haben
- max. 160€

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## imischek (23. Juni 2013)

https://geizhals.de/corsair-vengean...ng-keyboard-silber-ch-9000019-de-a935840.html
cherry reds


----------



## Ted_1990 (23. Juni 2013)

okay cool.
Wie sind die switches?


----------



## imischek (23. Juni 2013)

naja sind halt reds ^^ haben 0 feedback und sind unter gamern sehr beliebt
zum schreiben aber nicht die erste wahl 
recht leise switches
die unerschiede zu erklären ist das eine sie aber wirklich zu testen was ganz anderes

An introduction to Cherry MX mechanical switches | The Keyboard Company


----------



## Ted_1990 (23. Juni 2013)

naja, die Logitech G710+ hat die Braunen Switches drin


----------



## imischek (23. Juni 2013)

geh zu media markt oder saturn wenn du kannst und teste dort die switches
ignorier dabei aber völlig das layout oder die restliche verarbeitung der tastaturn
einfach schauen welcher switch dir am meisten liegt
erst dann kannste eigentlich danach schauen welche du haben willst was verarbeitung preis und layout angeht
das keine tastatur die in 1-3 jahre in müll wirfst und teuer sind sie auch 
von daher lieber sicher sein was du willst
wenn das teil nicht gegen den monitor haust wirste vermutlich 5-10 jahre oder gar länger sie nutzen


----------



## Ted_1990 (23. Juni 2013)

die G710 habe ich schon getestet, die war eigentlich schon ganz okay.
Wollte nur mal eine andere Meinung hören


----------



## Pyroneo (23. Juni 2013)

Die G710+ hat aber was die lautstärke angeht noch einen weiteren vorteil, unter den KeyCaps sind gummiring eingebaut so das das Typische Plastik gehämmer stark gedämmpft wird. Hat bei meiner Razer Black-Widow gut funktioniert, Vielleicht sind die ja auch was für dich. Ich persöhnlich finde die Blue Switches besser weil man den auslösezeitpunkt besser merkt. Bei meiner G710+ merke ich oft den Auslösezeitpunkt nicht, wodurch ich beim tippen langsamer bin, beim zocken sind beide etwa glech


----------



## Rizoma (23. Juni 2013)

Ich habe die hier und bin auch fast zu 99% zufrieden 

QPAD MK-85 Pro Gaming Keyboard MX-Red, USB, UK Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Warum ich nicht zu 100 zufrieden bin die Tastatur ist ein Austauschbrett da bei der ersten nach wenigen Wochen die Beleuchtung gesponnen hat die neue ist in dem Bereich tatellos aber dafür spinnt die rechte Shift taste ein wenig wenn ich sie mittig oder rechtslasting drücke Funtzt sie nicht nur wenn ich sie linkslastig an tippe funktioniert sie  evtl. nochmal nen RMA Fall aber sonst ist das Brett klasse. Ich will auch keine Gummidome mehr


----------



## Ted_1990 (23. Juni 2013)

Pyroneo schrieb:


> Die G710+ hat aber was die lautstärke angeht noch einen weiteren vorteil, unter den KeyCaps sind gummiring eingebaut so das das Typische Plastik gehämmer stark gedämmpft wird. Hat bei meiner Razer Black-Widow gut funktioniert, Vielleicht sind die ja auch was für dich. Ich persöhnlich finde die Blue Switches besser weil man den auslösezeitpunkt besser merkt. Bei meiner G710+ merke ich oft den Auslösezeitpunkt nicht, wodurch ich beim tippen langsamer bin, beim zocken sind beide etwa glech


 
Die Black Widow gefällt mir gar nicht. 
Hatte wie gesagt die Logitech im Auge, wobei ich sagen muss die MK-85 Pro ist auch recht cool


Gibt es von Steelseries eine mechanische Tasta?


----------



## loller7 (23. Juni 2013)

6GV2 mit MX-Black.


----------



## Ted_1990 (23. Juni 2013)

hat die 6GV2 auch ne Handauflage?


----------



## ztrew (23. Juni 2013)

Nein hat sie nicht. Ich würde dir auch die mk 85 empfehlen habs sie selbst und bin super zufrieden.


----------



## loller7 (23. Juni 2013)

Google ist dein Freund

Soweit ich weiß gibts es keine feste Handballenauflage aber sowas kann man ja auch selber bauen. (:


----------



## Rizoma (23. Juni 2013)

ztrew wie ist das mit deiner rechten Shift taste ist die bei dir auch so wählerisch wo man sie an tippt oder funktioniert sie tadellos ?


----------



## ztrew (23. Juni 2013)

Bei mir laufen beide ohne fehler.


----------



## Rizoma (23. Juni 2013)

ok dann werde ich wohl meine nochmal in die RMA geben denn gerade beim Texte schreiben nervt das ein wenig wenn man drauf achten muß die taste immer linkslastig an zu tippen


----------



## imischek (24. Juni 2013)

die 6g hat zwar keine aber sein großer bruder die 7g schon 
zudem hat die 7g nen usb hub, mikro und klinker anschluss
https://geizhals.de/steelseries-7g-a280616.html


----------



## altgofur (24. Juni 2013)

Die Duckys wären auch noch eine Option, wenn auf Makrotasten verzichtet werden kann. Getdigital hat die.


----------



## Skeksis (24. Juni 2013)

Die Steelseries haben aber ein sehr eigenwilliges Layout. Das Enter geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## dynastes (24. Juni 2013)

Bei der Steelseries 7G wäre für mich primär die Backspace-Taste problematisch, die auf die Größe einer Buchstabentaste reduziert ist. Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum man hier kein Standard-Layout anbietet, damit würde man sich wesentlich attraktiver machen, zumal die Handballenauflage der 7G großartig ist.

Wie auch immer: Schau dir mal auf getdigital.de die verfügbaren Varianten von Ducky DK9008 Shine 2 und Filco Majestouch 2 an. Ducky und Diatec (Firma hinter den Filcos) gelten als Premium-Anbieter in diesem Segment, bei einem Budget von 170 Euro sollte man ruhig mal einen Blick abseits des Gamer-Marktes riskieren, wo viele Tastaturen von ein und demselben Hersteller stammen (iOne, der Massen-OEM für mechanische Tastaturen, fertigt etwa die Razer-Varianten und die QPAD-Produkte). 


Es sei aber gesagt, dass eine Beratung fast unmöglich ist, solange du nicht alle hierzulande gängigen Schalterarten kennst (MX Blue, Brown, Black und Red), denn welche man hier bevorzugt ist absolute Präferenzsache. Manche Leute lieben Reds, mir selbst sind sie zu leichtgängig. Das taktile Feedback der Blues ist sehr präzise, dafür zahlt man mit hoher Lautstärke. Hier führt nur Ausprobieren zum Erfolg.


----------



## Supeq (25. Juni 2013)

Thumbs up for MX-Red 

Finde ich zum zocken und schreiben am besten und was das Board an sich angeht macht man mit dem Qpad MK-85 Pro Gaming Mechanical Keyboard Gaming Tastatur: Tastatur Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de nichts verkehrt! Kannst es ja zur Not wieder wegschicken aber ich glaub das wirst du nicht 

LG


----------



## Selas_Victoria (25. Juni 2013)

Ist doch ziemlich blöd wenn hier jeder mit seiner persönlichen Präferenz oder Liebe für MX-Reds aufwartet, aber der TE noch nie alle MX-Switches getestet hat!
Abgesehen davon: nur weil ein Teil der Gamer bestimmte Switchtypen präferiert, muss das noch lange nicht zum TE passen.

Man sollte zumindest einmal die vier gängigsten Typen (Blue, Brown, Red und Black) getestet haben und das natürlich ohne O-Ringe darunter, denn das verfälscht auch nur den ersten Eindruck. Persönlich dachte ich bei der Logitech G710+ ich hätte eine Rubberdome vor mir. Entweder war das Ausstellungsstück schon so durchgenudelt (O-Ringe halten ja auch nicht ewig), oder das Schreibgefühl ist imho darauf wirklich so schlecht.
Ausprobieren ist daher das A und O.


----------



## loller7 (25. Juni 2013)

Ich denke bei der G710+ auch immernoch ich hätte eine Rubberdome vor mir... 
Mir wurden damals wegen dem Zocken auch MX Black empfohlen. Waren dann aber nicht mein Fall und ich bin bei Browns gelandet. Anschließend hat mir das hörbare Klicken der Blues so gut gefallen das ich nun Blues nutze. Wie du siehst gibt es keine perfekten Switches sondern es ist eben Geschmackssache. So wie mit den O-Ringen. Einige nutzen sie gerne weil sie die Lautstärke stört beim Bottoming-Out (Bei Touch Typing würden die kein Sinn machen) und ich hasse die Dinger weil sich die Tastatur mMn wie eine Rubberdome anfühlt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Juni 2013)

Selas_Victoria schrieb:


> Ist doch ziemlich blöd wenn hier jeder mit seiner persönlichen Präferenz oder Liebe für MX-Reds aufwartet, aber der TE noch nie alle MX-Switches getestet hat!
> Abgesehen davon: nur weil ein Teil der Gamer bestimmte Switchtypen präferiert, muss das noch lange nicht zum TE passen. ... Ausprobieren ist daher das A und O.


  Die größte Wahrscheinlichkeit des _passenden _Switches für Gummimatten-Umsteiger ist m.E. mit Cherry *Brown*'s gegeben. Obwohl ich ob meiner Affinität zu den *Brown*ies derzeit auch _sehr _gerne auf den *Red*'s 'rumtippe...


----------

